# Bootsangeln auf Fehmarn



## georg.m.b. (14. März 2004)

Moin, moin
bin ganz neu bei Euch an "Board", leider
erst kürzlich per Google auf Anglerboard.de  gestoßen.
Habe mir vor kurzem ein Schlauchboot mit  Außenborder zugelegt, welches
ich Ende März Anfang April in fehmarnschen Gewässern auf seine Angeltauglichkeit hin überprüfen wollte.
Kennt jemand ´nen Campingplatz, billige Übernachtungsmöglichket mit eigener Slipanlage od. Bootsliegeplatz in der Nähe von Staberhuk? Wollte auf Fehmarn evtl. ´ne Woche verbringen und nicht jeden Abend Luft aus den Schläuchen lassen und das Boot wieder einpacken.
Gibt´s auf der Insel etwa auch so Anglercampingplätze wie auf Langeland mit Tieffriermöglichkeit und Fischschlachtplätzen  (wenn man denn was fangen sollte)?

Petri Heil und Grüsse an alle - Georg


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. März 2004)

Moin und herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard. 
Ich kenne mich selber auf Fehmarn nicht so giút aus aber ich verschiebe deine Anfrage mal ins Bootsanglerforum. Da bekommst du eventuell mehr Antworten.


----------



## georg.m.b. (14. März 2004)

Jo, Danke
is´mir eben auch aufgefallen, weswegen ich die Frage dort nochmals reingesetzt habe, is jetzt evtl. doppelt drin


----------



## Nordlicht (15. März 2004)

Link 
dort kannst du ja mal nachsehen ob dir das hilft.
campingplätze mit slippe in der nähe von st`huk sind eigentlich nur klausdorf und meeschendorf.
wenn ihr zu zweit sein solltet kannst du dein boot aber auch direkt in staberhuk an der marinestation ins wasser tragen, das machen dort viele.
am besten ist evtl. klausdorf da wir hier zu 70 % süd-westen wind haben (angabe ohne gewähr).
direkten billigen angelcamping gibt es hier (noch) nicht.


----------



## georg.m.b. (15. März 2004)

Vielen Dank Nordlicht,
Klausdorf hört sich doch ganz interessant an, da fahr ich doch lieber n´büschn´länger im Boot als jeden Tag Selbiges an der Marinestation auf - und -abbauen zu müssen. Hab´leider (noch) keinen Trailer. 
Viele Grüsse auf die Insel - Georg aus HH


----------



## Nordlicht (17. März 2004)

ich kenne ja dein auto und dein boot nicht aber evtl. kannst du es ja auch bei ungünstigen windverhältnissen aufgeblasen aufs dach legen und an eine andere küste fahren....ich sehe hier auf der insel ständig schlauchboote auf dem dach.


----------

